# 2 old boys needing retirement TLC, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Scritches welcomes Tron and Clue to the adoption section.

These boys came in as their previous owner was moving and couldn't keep them. They also came in complete with medicine and a long vet history.

However, our vet has told us that they have nasal scarring rather then a chest infection and pronounced their lungs to be clear. She said that they will always have noisy breathing and may be prone to infection later on.

We were told they were 18 months but I'm not sure they are quite there yet. Absolutely lovely big friendly squishbags, we've decided to give them the chance of a new home before resigning them to the 'long stay' section.

These guys will need a vet who knows what they are doing in terms of respiratory problems in rats and will not simply advise euthanasia. They also should not be placed on antibiotics until they have an actual infection. They are currently as lively as older males can be, and very happy 

On arrival:-










Now:-



















One has a different shaped stripe to the other so you can tell who is who...good job really!!

If you would like to offer them a home please email [email protected] for an application form. These guys will not be travelling too far, transport is available locally.
If no adoption within 6 months these guys will stay here for the remainder of their retirement. :001_wub:


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking bless them x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking.

What can I update on two boys with no temperament issues? We will offer these boys til January and then they will stay here as moving very old rats is not to their benefit given their chest issues.

Until then they are still looking for a retirement home, have no problems with people or each other. They are so laid back with one another that I don't even think they would have an issue with an introduction to other rats. Next to my own boys they don't huff, or over mark or display any rat aggression.

I know they are old, but that is no reason for them to miss out on a loving home for however long they have left.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Reserved pending homecheck


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These boys are now back up for adoption. For serious applications only please.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These boys were homed before Christmas


----------

